# Picture Style settings for macro (7D)



## FlightIsPossible (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello, I have a EOS 7D with a 100mm canon macro lens... I was looking to set one of the "User def" settings in the "Picture Style" to use mainly for macro, the others set for other shooting situations.... I was wondering what other people have found the best settings are for macro(typically nature stuff... flowers and bugs) for the "Sharpness, Contrast, Saturation and Color Tone" settings. Thanks for any suggestions or insight on the topic... i am quite new to the macro stuff.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 9, 2012)

This isn't the answer you're looking for, but it is the answer that will get you the best macro shots...

Set your picture style to faithful, never change it, and shoot everything in RAW.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd try shooting in RAW. You'll get the best picture quality out of that, and lightly processing your images yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## FlightIsPossible (Feb 9, 2012)

*analog.universe...* actually that is exactly the answer I was looking for! Thanks

*o hey tyler...* thanks for the response also, I haven't tried shooting in RAW yet... and Photoshop is on the way in the mail as we speak... so hopefully that will be better than the software that came with the camera.

Thanks again for the response, saves me a bunch of time trying to figure it out myself.


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 9, 2012)

To be honest, I've never used the picture style editor. I do like Digital Photo Professional, though. It's not exactly the most glamorous RAW converter/editor, but it does what I need it to do.


----------

